# sony dsc h20 lens update



## shravan1 (Dec 19, 2010)

hi 

i just wanna know weather i can make any updates of my dsc h20  lens i am totally satisfied with it but i wanna know weather if i can make any updates to it to improve its performance ................ pls explain me about this lens thing i am a lot amateur to this stuff


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

The H20 is a 'compact' digital camera with a built-in lens.  You cannot upgrade or update the lens.  

You will see many discussions about lenses, but that is almost entirely related to SLR cameras that have interchangeable lenses.


----------

